# Mill Handwheel



## aliva (Jul 15, 2019)

Decided to make a handwheel for my mill. Problem was to and find something the right size. I searched the net for an old tractor steering wheel problem was everyone thinks their made of gold and want ridiculous prices, not much under $75.00. So I decide to make  one for the heck of it. My thought was to use 1/2" EMT conduit, problem was how do I bend it.  I thought of using a conduit bender but again pretty expensive to buy for a one of project, I wasn't really sure it would actually do the job. So the first project was to make a ring roller. Now that conduit has  been rolled to 14" dia. I have to weld it up. Well the next dilemma the EMT is too thin for arc welding even with 1/16" rod, I was afraid of blowing thru, especially welding the 3/8" spokes, so next thing to do it was to buy a small oxy-acetylene torch, and I'll braze it. So I picked one up from TSC Stores on sale, made by Hobart. I wanted one for a while but couldn't justify the purchase, now I had a excuse..
The end result I have a custom handwheel, a ring roller, and a new torch kit.


----------



## francist (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice!

-frank


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 15, 2019)

Impressive work on the expedient ring roller!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 15, 2019)

We have similar logic on projects,.............Good job   !!!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice work, especially on the ring roller.  As for the hand wheel, its nicely done but it seems a bit on the Large size!  Do you think that may cause you any Interference issues?


----------



## Superburban (Jul 15, 2019)

I like the big handwheel idea, Just might steal the idea.  Great job conquering all the obstacles.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 15, 2019)

I want to put a similar handwheel on my mill.  Unfortunately I don't want to buy or build a ring roller.


----------



## Canus (Jul 15, 2019)

Auto steering wheels can be bought cheap at your local Pull-A-Part.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 15, 2019)

Be near impossible to find an auto, or truck steering wheel that does not have a straight position.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 15, 2019)

and they look like crap.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 15, 2019)

An option is available if you wish to purchase a kit. I was given one to feature on my YouTube channel a while back. I did have to make a spacer because my Lagun needed a bit more clearance. Here is the video 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hman (Jul 15, 2019)

aliva -
Great job, not just on the wheel, but also on the ring roller.  It's sue to come in handy for other projects.  And yes ... I use a new project as justification for a new tool as often as I can!


----------



## aliva (Jul 16, 2019)

I did run into some interference with the high/low speed selector, I ended up heating the handle and bend it an extra 20 degrees, clears now with plenty of room to operate.
I made the wheel 14" diameter because that gave me a good comfortable leverage.
Believe me I looked at auto salvage yards in the area  for steering wheels very poor selection, and then I'd have to struggle to get the  thing off the  steering column. My total cost for the project  was 10$ for 10' of 1/2 EMT conduit, I had  everything else including 2" Torrington roller bearings.
I also sprayed the handwheel with  black Plastidip paint for a better grip.
 Good video on the handwheel unfortunately no one has ever sent one to me for free, all I get is bills.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks good, I like the roller. I need a ring roller, I guess I never thought to make one, then it would do what I need.
Thanks a lot, now I have ANOTHER job on the ever growing list. But mine will need to be a LOT bigger and stronger. I have to roll a piece of 2" SCH 80 pipe......

I am another that is always looking for an excuse to get a new tool. I even got myself into a spiral. I need a new tool to make a new tool to modify another tool that will be used to make more tools.......


----------



## aliva (Jul 16, 2019)

Flyinfool said:


> Looks good, I like the roller. I need a ring roller, I guess I never thought to make one, then it would do what I need.
> Thanks a lot, now I have ANOTHER job on the ever growing list. But mine will need to be a LOT bigger and stronger. I have to roll a piece of 2" SCH 80 pipe.....


You'll have to make a very sturdy roller for sch 80 2" pipe. I'm no expert on these but you could be looking to use  an H beam for the frame hope your looking at a hydraulics to do the adjusting. I was only bening1/2" emt and it was stiff to force the movable roller down. You might want to look a going to a metal fab shop for this, the  homemade roller could work out to be very expensive and time consuming


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes it could be difficult and expensive, BUT what fun is it to have a shop full of machines and then take a project to a job shop?

HF makes a big tube roll and there is another company that makes a kit to beef it up for heavier tubing/pipe. I do not need to make a circle, just roll a 10 foot section to about a 6 foot radius and then cut a foot off each end.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jul 17, 2019)

I made a mill hand wheel from the foot rest of a bar stool.
Aaron


----------



## tjb (Jul 17, 2019)

aliva said:


> Decided to make a handwheel for my mill. Problem was to and find something the right size. I searched the net for an old tractor steering wheel problem was everyone thinks their made of gold and want ridiculous prices, not much under $75.00. So I decide to make  one for the heck of it. My thought was to use 1/2" EMT conduit, problem was how do I bend it.  I thought of using a conduit bender but again pretty expensive to buy for a one of project, I wasn't really sure it would actually do the job. So the first project was to make a ring roller. Now that conduit has  been rolled to 14" dia. I have to weld it up. Well the next dilemma the EMT is too thin for arc welding even with 1/16" rod, I was afraid of blowing thru, especially welding the 3/8" spokes, so next thing to do it was to buy a small oxy-acetylene torch, and I'll braze it. So I picked one up from TSC Stores on sale, made by Hobart. I wanted one for a while but couldn't justify the purchase, now I had a excuse..
> The end result I have a custom handwheel, a ring roller, and a new torch kit.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job on the ring roller.  Any chance you could post more pictures (top, bottom, sides) and perhaps some specs on your build?  Making one is on my 'to do' list.  Yours looks like a good candidate to copy.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## aliva (Jul 20, 2019)

TJB heres more info on the ring roller.
The main frame is 1.5x1.5 sq tube 7"  wide by 8" high. The base is 2" sq tube x 9" long.
The roller bearings are by Torrington YCRS 32  2" od. 5/8" ID.
The adjustable wheel is mild steel 3"OD knurled. I inserted 2 bearings 6202-RS-16 front and back. All the bolts are 5/8" NC grd.5.
The adjusting screw is 5/8"-8 acme RH threaded x 12" long, from an old vise. The top plate is 1/4" F bar. I made a acme threaded insert and welded to the fixed top/back plate, which is then bolted to the sq. tube up rights.
. The front and back guides are also 1/4"F bar. The sliding insert that holds the adjusting wheel is also 1.5x1.5 sq. tube.. The turning handle is 13" long  5/16" F bar. I put a 5/8" spacer be hind the adjusting roller for clearance.
All the material was from my scrap pile. And since I had a can of nice blue paint from an other project why not paint it blue, hides the rust.
Any other questions let me know.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 20, 2019)

interesting that the flat rollers did not squash the tubing.


----------



## aliva (Jul 21, 2019)

The tube did get squashed, to a rectangular shape. I was a little disappointed but it actually adds more grip to the wheel, to my surprize.
Without a radius built into the rollers, of the proper diameter, the tube will distort. No big deal. This was a one of project, I may never use it again for tubing, flat bar, or solid round stock , maybe


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 21, 2019)

aliva said:


> The tube did get squashed, to a rectangular shape. I was a little disappointed but it actually adds more grip to the wheel, to my surprize.
> Without a radius built into the rollers, of the proper diameter, the tube will distort. No big deal. This was a one of project, I may never use it again for tubing, flat bar, or solid round stock , maybe



You can fill the tube with sand or even water before rolling to help keep any unwanted deformation to a minimum and you could most certainly  ALWAYS make additional wheel sets to swap out for round pipe which would really kick up its usefulness in the shop without trying very hard!


----------



## Superburban (Jul 21, 2019)

That brings up a whole world of interesting ideas. A double D shape (two flats), or use formed rollers on the outside, and keep the flat on the inside, and get sort of a half round. Add side rollers to make a square with rounded corners.


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2019)

aliva said:


> TJB heres more info on the ring roller.
> The main frame is 1.5x1.5 sq tube 7"  wide by 8" high. The base is 2" sq tube x 9" long.
> The roller bearings are by Torrington YCRS 32  2" od. 5/8" ID.
> The adjustable wheel is mild steel 3"OD knurled. I inserted 2 bearings 6202-RS-16 front and back. All the bolts are 5/8" NC grd.5.
> ...


Thanks for the info, Aliva.  Sorry for being so slow in responding, but I'm not able to be in the shop very much for the time being - neck surgery in 2 weeks, plus whatever they convince me is necessary for recovery.

I've given passing thought to making one of these but never got around to it.  Glad I didn't.  Yours looks like a better build than anything I was planning.

Thanks for sharing, and if I have any questions when I start on it, I'll let you know.

Regards,
Terry


----------

